# Where can I buy Copper bolus for goats?



## Susyr22 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have 5 pregnant Nubian does that I would like to copper bolus since they don't eat enough mineral. I am very new to all of this and I think they would benefit from it. Where can I buy it? I saw some copper bolus for cows on Jeffers but Won't they be to big? Also how do you bolus an animal? Thanks for your help!


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2011)

You have to break them down for goats.  

Here's a good discussion on it:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7238&p=3


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 6, 2011)

www.jefferslivestock.com


----------



## Chaty (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep I get mine thru Jeffers in the cattle area they are called Copasure boluses and I then divide them into littler capsules as its 1 gram per 40 lbs I believe.


----------

